# 93 maxima which octane



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

i just got my 93 maxima gxe. its in great shape. i just wondering what grade gasoline i should put in the car? does any one know?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

i really dont think it matters? but try to ask nismo1989 he might know??? I think it depends on what you do just drive like all othere driver or alway on the the car racing? 91 octane is for more of a racing fuel better for the fuel injectors. when im driving every day i use 89 octane when i run the track i use 91?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

When I would go to the track, I would run 104 octane. I always use 93 octane. I live in Indiana, and higher octane gas is pretty cheap and easy to come by. There are plenty of rusted out pickup truck driving cheap asses to suck up the regular unleaded so that keeps the premium prices pretty low. Here, you can get as high as 94 octane at the pump. Being that Indianapolis is the racing capitol of the world, you can even come by 104 octane if you go to the right station. I have my timing advanced about 6 degrees and drive pretty hard with higher mileage so it's important that I use higher octane fuel. It boils down to this:

octane is simplified by the combustability (explosiveness) of the fuel. Everyone knows that gas doesn't burn, it explodes... but some of the other crap in gas does burn. This is not good. For consistant firing and less carbon buildup... as well as less polution... you should use the highest octane available (up to 94 octane). If you live in California, there are too many lexus driving yuppies sucking down the premium and the best you can find is 91 octane. This will have to work for you, but is expensive out west. Stick with the higher octane and you'll likely not regret it... it's just a few more cents at the pump and makes a few more sense in the long run!


----------

